# toro s620 problems



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi guys hows it going ,i have this toro 620 snowblower single stage 2 cycle engine tecumsun engine i cleaned out the carb this carb has a diaphram in it i put in new o rings in the hi lo mixture screws and put in new gaskets that i made myself now the wierd thing is that when i adjust the mixture screws to 7/8 and 3/4 7/8 being the lo screw 3/4 being the high screw it wont run right all lot of smoke and runs slow but if i tighten the screws almost all the way closed it runs better like it should but i dont know if it has the power to do ther work wat is the matter here wat do i need to do to make it run normally any thoughts guys and thanks for your time and suggestions ok.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You may need to replace the inlet needle and seat, and make sure you have the diaphragm and gasket installed in the correct order. The package the diaphragm comes in usually has a diagram to illustrate the correct order for the diaphragm and gasket.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> You may need to replace the inlet needle and seat, and make sure you have the diaphragm and gasket installed in the correct order. The package the diaphragm comes in usually has a diagram to illustrate the correct order for the diaphragm and gasket.


I believe they stopped printing that on the back - what was it, kit 631893? Anyway, if it's not on the back as 30year says, I remember this - if the carb. has an "F" stamped into the body, and if so, it's usually on the side, the diaphragm goes in first.


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks to all ill try the suggestions and hopefully ill get the snowblower at proper settings again thanks guys hope u have a good thanksgiving.
:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------

